# Help, please give these a name



## jewels2jags (May 6, 2008)




----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

The second could be a red devil x midas like most are, or a lower grade flower horn, you need a better side shot be really be sure.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

The first could be either m. cyaneorhabdos or m. johannii, pic is kinda blurry.

The second looks like a green severum.

The last one looks kinda like a socolofi but the mouth is weird and it's missing a black stripe on the dorsal. could possibly be a hybrid.


----------



## jewels2jags (May 6, 2008)

I thought the first one was a m. Auratus, he came out of a mixed african tank from LFS. The second cichlid is about 6 inches grey with dark stripes when he's mad. He was a gift that a breeder gave my fiance, and he called it a Dolphin but I know thats not right. The breeder's fish were in an African tank so I thought he was an African, he was in with Electic yellows and hybrid peacocks which he also gave us a few of. The so-called Dolphin is the largest in my tank and also the most peaceful and docile, so I don't think he's a Red Midas. I would like to take more pics to post but my camera broke so I'll have to wait. Finally the last picture I thought was a Cobalt Zebra, he came out of an assorted african tank from LFS and is the dominant fish in the tank with a bad attitude. His colors change alot sometimes he gets black bars when he's picking a fight. Thanks for the guesses


----------



## jewels2jags (May 6, 2008)

I really would like to know what the fish is in the second picture is. Does anyone know?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Better pictures would help, but pending that, the last one could be a cobalt. If there is any barring, it's not a cobalt.

Fish #2 doesn't look African to me. Looks like a sevrum or another New World cichlid. A profile shot would help more on that.

Sorry.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never seen callainos with black on its pelvic fins.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

ibr3ak said:


> I've never seen callainos with black on its pelvic fins.


You're right. That's what I get for saying anything before checking.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think the first one is M. cyaneorhabdos (maingano) I have some of those. It's for sure not auratus (I have those too and they are yellow black and white). I don't think it's M. johanni either because the horizontal stripes don't appear to be broken.

I don't have any idea about the second pic and I think the 3rd might be a hybrid.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

really impossible to tell what the second one is with that angle of pic, it is not a severum, you can tell by the facial structure, but there are a lotof things it could be, get a side profile shot


----------

